# 200 amps..how many watts?



## ThreeOneG (Aug 25, 2011)

I was looking at renting a warehouse for a business and was told the warehouse is wired for "200 amps of three phase power". I have no idea what that means. Basically I just want to know how many watts I can use with a 200 amp panel. I would like to have at least 5000-6000 watts available minimum in case we get some extra equipment. So 200 amps equals how many usable watts?

Thanks


----------



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

What is the voltage?

Total watts for 3 phase is = Volts x Amps x 1.732


----------



## ThreeOneG (Aug 25, 2011)

I have no idea. All I know is it's a 1000 sq ft warehouse with a 200 amp breaker. 

Sorry :/


----------



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

It is probably a 208/120 Y, multiply using 208.

It could be a 240/120 D, multiply by 240. If it is one of these, you need to be careful. It has a high leg.

There are higher voltages, but the space is so small, I doubt you have them.


----------



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

You are in the USA, right?


----------



## mpoulton (Jul 23, 2009)

ThreeOneG said:


> I was looking at renting a warehouse for a business and was told the warehouse is wired for "200 amps of three phase power". I have no idea what that means. Basically I just want to know how many watts I can use with a 200 amp panel. I would like to have at least 5000-6000 watts available minimum in case we get some extra equipment. So 200 amps equals how many usable watts?
> 
> Thanks


5-6000W is hardly anything. How did you come up with that number? Have you done an actual load calculation? Regardless, a 200A service is way more than that. If it's a 120/208V service, you have 72,000W. If it's 277/480V, then you have 166,200W. If it's 120/240V delta, then you would likely have 48,000W of single phase, plus a smaller amount of power available on the 3rd phase.


----------



## ThreeOneG (Aug 25, 2011)

Woah thats a lot of electricity! 

I was just looking online at how much power these machines are gonna use, but if I'm working with those kind of numbers I should be fine..

48000 watts?? Jeez

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

mpoulton said:


> 5-6000W is hardly anything. How did you come up with that number? Have you done an actual load calculation? Regardless, a 200A service is way more than that. If it's a 120/208V service, you have 72,000W. If it's 277/480V, then you have 166,200W. If it's 120/240V delta, then you would likely have 48,000W of single phase, plus a smaller amount of power available on the 3rd phase.


Just a note, 3 phase voltages are generally written with the higher voltage first. For example:

Voltage, Nominal. A nominal value assigned to a circuit or
system for the purpose of conveniently designating its voltage
class (e.g., 120/240 volts, 480Y/277 volts, 600 volts).
The actual voltage at which a circuit operates can vary from
the nominal within a range that permits satisfactory operation
of equipment.

Voltages. Unless other voltages are specified, for purposes
of calculating branch-circuit and feeder loads, nominal
system voltages of 120, 120/240, 208Y/120, 240, 347,
480Y/277, 480, 600Y/347, and 600 volts shall be used


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

ThreeOneG said:


> I was looking at renting a warehouse for a business and was told the warehouse is wired for "200 amps of three phase power". I have no idea what that means. Basically I just want to know how many watts I can use with a 200 amp panel. I would like to have at least 5000-6000 watts available minimum in case we get some extra equipment. So 200 amps equals how many usable watts?
> 
> Thanks


6 Kw { kilowatts } is a drop of bucket for 200 amp triphase service and IMO most likey wired for 208Y120 so you will get at least 72,000 watts of power avabaile so you have alot of leeway with it but if you have Delta service it will be anywhere from 48,000 to 72,000 watts depending on the load if single phase { that the first number } to three phase load which it will be line to line loads.

But with warehouse the basic load you will deal is luminaire plus office space if you have them they don't really load it very much at all proply few KW the most.

If you have to bring in the equiment if they do requred three phase connection the best idea is have a electrician come in and assist you on this due some case may run into non standard breaker or other items.

Very few warehouse building I have ran into they will prove 480Y277 they will have much higer wattage load at 200 amp load you will have much as 160,000 watts.

But there is a nice gotcha with all warehouse I know few case they will adveristing have " 200 amp avable " not always the case sometime you will get 100 amp instead so when you see that place and feel any doubt just get a electrician come in and help you with this so save some of the extra headaches.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## ThreeOneG (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the informative replies! This is one of the best forums I've ever gone to for help. Quick and friendly advice from people who know their stuff! 

Many Thanks!


----------



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

ThreeOneG said:


> Thanks to everyone for the informative replies! This is one of the best forums I've ever gone to for help. Quick and friendly advice from people who know their stuff!
> 
> Many Thanks!


And the voltage is?


----------

